# Tracks!



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

We purchased a set of the Tomark rubber tracks for our 751 Bobcat last week. Over all we are pleased with them. had to do some minor surgey to the bobcat to make them work. Any one planning on buying these tracks needs to take into consideration that your machine will instantly be sitting between 2.5 and 3.5 inches taller depending on the amount of tire tread. You can not use these tracks if your tires are foam filled. It seems that for most of the bobcat applications, you will have to install cylinder limiters on the lift arms or the arms when lowered all the way down will pinch the tracks and stop you in your tracks. Over all, with extra height and lift arm limiters, our machine sits 4 inches taller than stock. We had to purchase a new bucket with no mounting bracket and then install the mounting bracket ourselves in order to get the bucket to sit on the ground like stock. The tracks extend past our OEM bucket 2.5 inches on each side. We ended up going with the 66" bucket. The manufacture was good to work with. We recommend these tracks for any one working in muddy conditions or if you are climbing curbs and running on driveways and sidewalks a lot. Good luck!


----------



## skyphoto (Feb 22, 2001)

Since the limiters dont allow the boom all the way down does it effect the angle of the bucket? Kinda looks like it would cause a gouge effect instead of a peeling of the dirt while digging? Maybe it does not make that much of a difference?

Peace!


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*to gouge or not to gouge, that is the question*

You got it! That is why you have to get a different bucket with a custom mounted mount or just learn to work with the new bucket angle. It ain't easy either way. For get about being able to back drag and grade with out a custom bucket.


----------

